# CorelDraw 10, Gif und Antialiasing



## timthalerjj (17. Dezember 2005)

Hallo liebe Tutorials-Gemeinde!

Vor einigen Tagen stellte sich mir ein Problem bei der Erstellung eines Gif-Bildes unter Verwendung von Corel Draw 10.

Ich zeichnete einen Würfel und wollte diesen drehen, und zwar so, dass die oberen Kanten schräg standen.

Nun wollte ich daraus ein Gif-Bild erstellen und als Logo für eine Website verwenden. Allerdings bekomme ich keine geraden Kanten hin, Stichwort: Antialiasing.

Beispiel ist im Dateianhang.

Meine Frage an die Profis:

Wie bekommt man mit Corel Draw 10 eine Gif-Grafik mit Antialiasing hin? Denn dass es geht habe ich schon auf anderen Grafiken von allerdings anderen Leuten gesehen.


Dankeschön und ein schönes Wochenende!

LG Tim


----------



## schurre (19. Dezember 2005)

- du machst deine Zeichnung
- gehst auf Exportieren
- achtest darauf daß "Filter-Dialogfeld nicht anzeigen" NICHT angekreuzt ist
- dann kommt im nächsten Fenster die Möglichkeit Anti-Aliasing anzukreuzen

Und das sieht dann so aus:


----------

